# Questions about Verizon DSL modems



## JimW (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi Folks,
I have a few questions about Verizon DSL...

1. I currently use a Westell (B90-210015-04) and have it running through a Linksys Wireless B. After disconnecting the router and running the DSL modem directly to my ethernet card I get no internet access. Why not?

2. I have aquired a Verizon Westell 6100 DSL modem. When I plug it in I do not get internet. I can get ethernet connectivity. Why no internet and is there something I can do?

3. And finally, If I can get the 6100 to work, will I notice any speed improvements with my connection? (currently I down at 1540 and up at 130)

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
JimW


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

1. The Westell 2100 is a "bridge modem" so you need a PPPoE program on your PC to send the user name and password to the modem to allow the DSL connection. I assume at this point your router is configured for PPPoE with the user name and password. You may or may not have this software already installed and configured on your machine? Also anytime you change the device connected to a modem, you must power the modem off and then back on. I would not install any software on your machine at this time.

2. The Westell 6100 is a slightly different animal. It is a router or can be configured into bridge mode. The reason it probably is not working is because by default it is in router mode, which requires the user to configure the PPPoE user name and password. If you change the device to bridge mode it should work assuming your router is supplying the PPPoE user name and password.

http://www.westell.com/pages/support/options.jsp?product=B90-610010-06

3. I doubt you will notice any speed improvement with the new modem. In most cases the DSL speed is a function of the service you are paying for and the wire distance and condition between your location and the telephone company central office. Given you have the 1.5 Mbps second down speed, I assume your wire distance is pretty good, so I would call the DSL provider and see if they can up your upload data rate. Many of the providers are offering higher speeds, so for no increase in charge, just another 1 year commitment to the service. Also make sure they can configure you DSL for Fast Path and not Interleave if the signals are strong enough. Fast Path is a much better option if signal levels are not low.

JamesO


----------

